# Tinkers House. Walberswick, Aug 13



## Black Shuck (Aug 11, 2013)

Been meaning to do this one for some time now. There's absolutely no history for this ruin anywhere to be found, suffice to say the cottages look like they were abandoned somewhere in the mid to late seventies. Anyhoo, the pics....






















Thanks for looking y'all


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one black shuck


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 11, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Nice one black shuck



Thanks Wombat, the only thing keeping me from exploring further were the 6 foot nettles!, a return in the winter is on the cards!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 12, 2013)

looks a real interesting timewarp . look forward to your follow up explore


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 12, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> looks a real interesting timewarp . look forward to your follow up explore



I felt a bit like George of the jungle in amongst those nettles.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 12, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice one,thanks for sharing.


No worries Flyboys, been a while since the last one!


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Aug 12, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks Wombat, the only thing keeping me from exploring further were the 6 foot nettles!, a return in the winter is on the cards!




6ft nettles! the bane of my life!
cool find though


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 12, 2013)

Rebeccasuth said:


> 6ft nettles! the bane of my life!
> cool find though



Well, most of them were white deadnettles, the type that don't sting, but there were a few naught ones there too.


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 15, 2013)

Lush pics! I'd have beat you a path through the nettles mate I bloody love em  use them to RAAAAHHH up the adventure a little, that tinglypleasurepain thing is great for focus.... must be the Celtic blood in me


----------

